# Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2011)

*Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha*​


			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Fushimi Inari has a hopeless crush on her classmate Tanbabashi. One day, while trying to interact with him, she accidentally humiliates him in front of the whole class. He refuses to accept her apologies, and, to make matters worse, she discovers that he probably has a crush on their incredibly cute classmate Sumizome.
> 
> She has all these things in mind when she is summoned by Uka-no-Mitama-no-kami, a pale fox goddess. In return for rescuing a little fox-spirit creature before school that day, the goddess offers to grant a single wish of Inari's. Without thinking, she blurts out that she wants to be Sumizome. As one might expect, this wish does not go nearly as well as Inari had hoped, and the kindly goddess breaks a goddess-rule to give Inari the ability to change herself back. Now, Inari can change her own shape at will, and using her new skill is very tempting as she keeps trying to win Tanbabashi's heart. But if Inari flaunts her ability, both she and the goddess might end up in trouble with Amaterasu!




*Genre:* Comedy, Romance, School Life, Seinen, Supernatural


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I did like the first chapter of this manga.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

I was shocked at the colorspread.

After reading Chapter 1, I can say that this will turn out reeaaallly ugly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2011)

lawl, I had a feeling we'd get this reference thrown in 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2011)

I know how this will end.
She misunderstood everything when they saw the two of them together and the person the guy really likes was her old self before the transformation, and then she will regret her wish but it will be too late.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I know how this will end.
> She misunderstood everything when they saw the two of them together and the person the guy really likes was her old self before the transformation, and then she will regret her wish but it will be too late.



If by the end you mean the end of Ch.2 then you're partially right. The wish is no longer the focal point since she has been given powers to negate it. Although that Deity might be in trouble for giving those powers to her after already granting her a wish already.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I didn't read the chapter 2 when I said that 

This should be funny though, the artwork is really cute and I like those chibi faces :3


----------



## Weather (Aug 21, 2011)

Just read this.

Dammit Uka-sama plays XBox?  such god 

Liked this manga, funny as hell.


Looking forward to more.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2011)

The first two chapters were fairly entertaining. The style is cute and it is fortunate she ran into such a nice god who would alter the wish for her. Although it seems that trouble is just around the corner in two directions at once.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2011)

I think i?ll try this  one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2011)

3 Chapters in and she's already been found out 

Well, I guess she'll have to heed the summons.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 6, 2011)

The mental image she had of Tanbabashi saying "just kidding", lol! But it looks like she's in for some serious trouble now. And while she's not around I wonder if any progress will be made between Tanbabashi and his crush.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 9, 2011)

Well that's a different vision of Amaterasu from the usual. xD But I could certainly see how being stuck in one place for who knows how long would be intolerably dull. But that test just goes to prove how useful a cellphone would have been!


----------



## Weather (Oct 9, 2011)

Just to say... that a is new face of Amaterasu we didn't know... 

Anyway I found it to be a great chapter, and it seems that this manga is more serious than one thinks.

Waiting to see the thing with Inari's brother and Uka-sama.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2011)

My image of Amaterasu has been forever shattered. Well, at least the test he created had some merit to it. I can already predict Inari will be in quite a few pinches where her secret is in danger of coming to light.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks to your recommendation (this thread), I think I found another good and entertaining manga to read. I am not disappointed.

Amaterasu, what a cool name, too bad that his face doesn't live up to its name. Also, he is definitely not a Noble god.

and the fox goddess (can't remember her name in this moment) actually pretty hot and beautiful. Apparently, Inari's brother somewhat knew about the existence of the fox goddess. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 22, 2011)

My reaction to chapter 6:   

Even Gods cannot escape from the power of i*c*st. 

As for the chapter 5, it is pretty anti-climatic. I thought that her brother hated gods for a greater reason, and not a petty one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2011)

The Sis-con is strong in that god. At least he was instrumental in getting Inari a date with Tanbabashi.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay does anyone think its possible for the brother and Uka to end up together; I lold when he groped her breast. 

Kind of disappointed with Amaretusu's appearance , but personality wise He? is funny.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay does anyone think its possible for the brother and Uka to end up together; I lold when he groped her breast.
> 
> Kind of disappointed with Amaretusu's appearance , but personality wise He? is funny.



Is it even possible? her brother is just a merely human being, and Uka probably is 3000 years older than him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2011)

^true but a. he has Spiritual power, his sister has been made a "god" by as something simple as eating a piece of fruit, and they seem to have some sort of chemistry; and for the record Tenchi is 17 in the original show and Washu is 20,000 years old in her current body

at some point the age gap becomes so ridiculous as to become a non issue


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2011)

Caught up with chapters 5 and 6, I do kind of like Touka. It might just be the funny circumstances behind why he dislikes Uka. Who also has quite the special brother. I loved the repeat of the going into a girls-only place but in reverse. I probably liked Inari better as the vice principal. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh man, not just compared as a younger sister, but a younger brother. >.>; Plus she ended up probably looking pretty strange in front of Tanbabashi. But she seems to have left a good impression and her brother kind of got along with Uka for the slightestttt amount of time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2012)

That must have been quite the mental blow. It's one thing to be considered as a friend, or even little sister, but little brother? 

And someone found one huge mouse in crawling around and apparently she enjoys wii games


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep, Yuri route was accessed this week. And of course it had to have been after reading the romance bible that is shoujo manga


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol, all things can be learned from manga. Some even funnier parts later on with the death flag, Toshi getting punished, and ultimately the dawning of a beautiful love. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 10, 2012)

Tanbabashi’s too good a guy despite his serious need to study. At least that worked out for everyone involved. Plus we got to see more of of that certain female pairing. Too bad for all the guys interested, not like they had a chance. xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2012)

What is this Yuri pairing that everyone is talking about, I didnt see anything like that?

Only pairing I can see aside from Inari and the guy she likes, is her brother with Uka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like Inari's ability will finally be discovered....and no surprise, it's going to be her brother. Well, if she's able to pull off the transformation successfully.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, so we know how Uka got her interest in the love of humans and games.  I do like the material with Inari's brother warming up to her somewhat.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> What is this Yuri pairing that everyone is talking about, I didnt see anything like that?


Just the thing about Sumizome admiring Inari's friend. The one she gave the cookies to/wants to know better, nothing major. But at the same time, more than any interest she has shown in any one else. xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2012)

did that say no new chapter till August? Isnt that like 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2012)

^I was hoping it meant August of 2011 since I'm not sure when that chapter was first released.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 26, 2012)

Adhesive brothers is such a good phrase for describing the guys. I would want that cute rabbit plushie as well. And anime/manga has taught me that those shoes are prone to breaking and hurting your feet. Somehow it looks like Inari and Uka have made it further in their possible pairs than Sumizome has.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^I was hoping it meant August of 2011 since I'm not sure when that chapter was first released.



I guess that a possibility, thought it was up to date, otherwise, that would make togahi's hiatuses look like tea breaks


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2012)

Keiko continues being the charming rescuer. Let’s just hope she doesn’t have to deal with someone drowning.  So Sumizome wants to be like Inari, grass is always greener looks about right for this series. I get where Maru is coming from but then she just makes me think of the ladies from Kuragehime. It ended up looking like an unreasonable bias against those they think are better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2012)

It also looks like Inaru's powers are increasing. From simply being able to transform to possibly being able to grant a wish to another human. Should be interesting to see if it gets to that point.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 1, 2012)

A nice start to the chapter with everyone getting along a little better without the use of any powers. And Maru being all for Sumizome's feelings was pretty good. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice having another chapter after all this time and seeing how having an understanding familiar like Kokon helps.  The mom situation worked out nicely as well with showing how he didn't need help to really calm his brother.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems Uka x Touka pairing is quite popular on other message boards. Though a lot of people dont see how its possible, but considering the story pretty much revolves around Inari getting god powers, I think its quite easy to for this pairing to work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

I had a feeling that a misunderstanding would take place. Inari finally has her secret crush becoming conscious of her only to have him believe she already likes someone else.

Now I'm wondering how Inari plans to stop Uka from going through on her promise to marry a god. I'm guessing Inari's brother will end up playing a factor.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont see what he would misunderstand. She didnt see him and said she has someone I like to a bunch of weirdos. It didnt even cross his mind it could be him?

It kind of reminds me of CCS to a small degree, I mean with the brother and Uka, kinda of like Sakura's brother and the angel dude.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 13, 2012)

lol, Inari's face after she got drawn as the Princess was so good. xD; I'm happy to hear that Uka and Touka are popular elsewhere, I'm for it as well! I could all too easily see Touka offering to help out Uka just because it makes his sister sad. Or at least that's what he would say the reasoning is. 

And yeah, can't say the guys to pick from seem all that good so far when they would try to catch a wife with a net. xD;


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Touka you tsundere; and Uka's face was priceless when he threatens to grope her

but Inari is kind of getting on my nerves this chapter, especially after she pulled the stupid give a letter to the guy I like move; I dont get her mindset of blocking other girls, he will like who he likes, even if she can slightly manipulate the situation like the play; and even if she is blocking them, she should say I like him too, bounce


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2012)

Inari pulling put of the play with such short notice (and no real valid reason) is a blatant slap in the face to everyone else who has been working hard at making the play a success. If she is really trying to take other people feelings into consideration she would have realized that...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 16, 2012)

^How many manga/anime have we had with this situation, and it never works out fine. At best Inari snaps out of it and the girls cry "why did you take it then" and worst we can fall into a good ending scenario where a story is really prolonged past its point. 

Why cant they pull the rarely used, characters get together early on and then the story continues with their adventures and those around them.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 18, 2012)

Still sad and sweet to see Touka and Uka with their uneasy interactions. And ugh, yes Inari finally thinking about other girls just shows how dense she could be. But I assume she will come around, give him the letter, and he'll say he already likes someone. Which might be her but she'll think it is someone else yadda yadda.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2012)

Someone needs to take the picture from high school dxd and plaster over Issei with Touka, and Rias' virginity is mine to Uke's virginity is mine. 

But I guess he will find some way to stop the marriage proposal in one way or another.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 26, 2012)

lol, so Tanbabashi realized his feelings while Inari gets to worry about tests.  Gotta love how that chapter ended with her thinking about her brother being a tsundere. I'm sure he'll be dazzled by Uka's new look but will tell her she looks better normal. XD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2012)

^  Man Uka's mom was kind of hot, wonder what the dad looks like because the bro looks like a douche.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2012)

^kira, whos the chick with the sword?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2012)

Such a touching reunion with Uka whacking Touka in the face.  Can't wait to see how Inari deals with this as her brother! Might mean Inari realizes that Uka has some feelings for her brother finally. And lol, I have to feel sorry for Toshi if even his mum treats him like that. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^kira, whos the chick with the sword?


His signature is of Asuna, from Sword Art Online. A light novel series recently adapted into an ongoing anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2012)

How convenient that Inari's brother was bused off in order for her to put her plans into action (disguising herself as him in order to stop the marriage interview).

Hopefully, he'll come back and actually play a more meaningful role in helping Uka avoid the dreadful fate of having to marry a god that only sees her as a trophy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 17, 2012)

Lmao, why am I not surprised that Inari trying to fix things just made things messier. Was expecting her brother to not realize she was just transformed as Uka though. And a most welcome hug for the real Uka. X3 Good thing she has such a chill father. I could swoon for him as well. xD

 I don't know why they don't just tell Inari that if she keeps the powers it would result in Uka's end. Especially after seeing how much she cares! She would definitely give those powers up if that were the case.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 3, 2012)

Chapters 21-22 were released, along with the oneshot: 
Also, I heard incoming anime? 


*Spoiler*: _chatter about the latest chapters_ 



Ha, nice seeing even in the oneshot it had a focus on Touka and Uka. X3 I have no idea how they managed to get grouped with such unappealing guys. xD; Sad for Sumizome with no progress there despite being alone together. So I am a little bothered by how Inari still went off to have fun despite knowing what's up with Uka. But their faces when they got in the haunted house made it all better. xD


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2013)

*Inari Konkon Koi Iroha 34 Raw *
*this *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like we're getting an anime next year


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2013)

*Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha 36 RAW*

*Ch.81*

COLOUR image joined​


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

Chapter 43 was translated.

(2)


*Spoiler*: __ 






Best pairing is bestest.


----------

